# My 55 gallon African Cichlid tank...



## decoy562 (Jan 3, 2007)

What do you think? I need to get better at the picture-taking...


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

The middle portion of your tank looks a bit empty. Perhaps adding a few rocks in the middle might help. Otherwise, it's a great looking tank. Those rocks look great, and the layout looks so natural!


----------



## decoy562 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

It's a very nice looking tank you have. The question is, are you happy with it? 
It's sometimes good to leave an open area so that the fish can play about, this is what I have discovered by trial and error. I've changed my scaping so many times but now I'm happy with mine.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

It's a very nice looking tank you have. The question is, are you happy with it? 
It's sometimes good to leave an open area so that the fish can play about, this is what I have discovered by trial and error. I've changed my scaping so many times but now I'm happy with mine.


----------



## decoy562 (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm pretty happy with it, other than wishing I went for a 75 gallon tank :wink:

I've moved around the rocks a bit more, I should try and take some better pictures. Right now I have about 20 fish in the tank. I have two HOB filters, a Marineland 350 and a Marineland 200. I also built an UGJ system running off of a pond pump in the left corner which has 600+ gallons per hour (and a filter on it). With 1,050 gallons per hour, the water stays clear :thumb:

Here is an updated picture from my cell phone. I'll try and get some better ones with my new digital camera.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^ Looks SO much better! Beautiful tank!


----------

